# Mein erstes richtig-passendes Mountainbike - CUBE



## Schnurz (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

heute möchte ich euch mein neues Fahrrad vorstellen. Habe das Rad am Wochenende von meinem Freund geschenkt bekommen. Die Gabel haben wir dann noch nachgerüstet. 
Zukünftig sind dann noch ein Satz neue Laufräder und ein Paar Scheibenbremsen geplant. 

Nachdem ich bisher ein ca. 10 Jahre altes Specialized in Rahmenhöhe 49cm besaß, kann ich nun erstmals ordentlich auf meinem Fahrrad sitzen  "Yippie"













Ich hoffe es gefällt euch genau so gut wie mir


----------



## trek 6500 (1. Mai 2010)

nett- aber wenn du beim fahren die stütze nur so minimal draussen hast , ist der rahmen noch immer zu gross,,,,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnurz (2. Mai 2010)

Also ich finde nicht, dass die Sattelstütze nur minimal draußen ist und fühle mich auch sehr wohl auf meinem neuen Bike. Wir waren damit auch schon im Fahrradgeschäft des Vertrauens und der Verkäufer meinte auch, dass es super passen würde (obwohl wir es im Internet geholt haben und er nichts davon hat uns zu erzählen, dass das Fahrrad passen würde)


----------



## anna94 (2. Mai 2010)

Huhu
herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuem Bike 
Wenn es dir gefällt und du dich wohl fühlst ist doch alles supi . 

LG Anna


----------



## apoptygma (2. Mai 2010)

Is das ne 120mm-Gabel?? Dat schaut so "hochhackig" aus vorn 

Erstmal Glückwunsch.

Ich kenn die Geodaten vom Analog nicht, aber wenn sie sich doch wohlfrühlt drauf, dann los.....


----------



## trek 6500 (2. Mai 2010)

klar , muss  sie sich wohlfühln - bin nur jedesmal verwundert  , wenn leute bikes fahren , bei denen   die lenkzentrale höher ist , als der sattel - und bei diesem photo wirkt das halt so ... greez und ride on , k.


----------



## Schnurz (2. Mai 2010)

Das ist ne 100mm Gabel, war vorher aber nur eine 80mm drin und deswegen sieht es vielleicht etwas hochgebockt auf...Aber mir gefällts so *g*
Auf dem Steuerrohr sind noch drei Spacer (die waren da schon drauf, deswegen wollte ich es so erstmal probieren), vielleicht kommen die noch ab...Die perfekte Sitzposition zu finden wird ja bestimmt noch ein bisschen dauern


----------



## apoptygma (2. Mai 2010)

Schnurz schrieb:


> Das ist ne 100mm Gabel, war vorher aber nur eine 80mm drin und deswegen sieht es vielleicht etwas hochgebockt auf...Aber mir gefällts so *g*
> Auf dem Steuerrohr sind noch drei Spacer (die waren da schon drauf, deswegen wollte ich es so erstmal probieren), vielleicht kommen die noch ab...Die perfekte Sitzposition zu finden wird ja bestimmt noch ein bisschen dauern



Jo, das war das einzige was mir direkt ins Auge sprang 

Hab einfach Spass mit dem Teil, Punkt


----------



## Female (2. Mai 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> klar , muss  sie sich wohlfühln - bin nur jedesmal verwundert  , wenn leute bikes fahren , bei denen   die lenkzentrale höher ist , als der sattel - und bei diesem photo wirkt das halt so ... greez und ride on , k.



Und ich bin jedesmal verwundert, dass es Leute gibt, die wirklich alles und jeden kritisieren müssen.
Aber ja, jeder wie er mag, es ihn glücklich macht und ihm entspricht.


----------



## trek 6500 (2. Mai 2010)

...kritisch sein , ist nicht negativ ! ich habe weder was gegen das bike , noch sonstwas - aber da hier ein forum ist , darf man wohl dinge zur sprche bringen , die einem auffallen . oder soll ich bei allem schreiben : geil , super , nie was besseres geseh´n - wenn ich dies nicht so empfinde ? 
wenn ich etwas schön finde - oder toll... dann sage ich das auch . punkt !


----------



## Female (2. Mai 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...kritisch sein , ist nicht negativ ! ich habe weder was gegen das bike , noch sonstwas - a*ber da hier ein forum ist , darf man wohl dinge zur sprche bringen , die einem auffallen* . oder soll ich bei allem schreiben : geil , super , nie was besseres geseh´n - wenn ich dies nicht so empfinde ?
> wenn ich etwas schön finde - oder toll... dann sage ich das auch . punkt !



Genau deshalb auch mein Post.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (2. Mai 2010)

na, dann lass mir doch meine posts - und lass du deine vom stapel - und gut .-


----------



## Female (2. Mai 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> na, dann lass mir doch meine posts - und lass du deine vom stapel - und gut .-



Brauchst nicht gleich giftig werden. Oh, ich vergass: die Demokratie.


----------



## Deleted168745 (2. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute.

Wisst ihr was ich hier im LO so gut finde? Man versteht sich, ganz egal ob ein CChobel, ein Rennerle, eine DH-Maschine oder ein Enduro-FRler im Keller steht..und das soll auch so bleiben! 

Und das haben wir den Buben auch eindeutig voraus! Natürlich kann man dann mal aneggen (mag etz net in Duden schauen) Geometrie und Aufbau der Radler, und das wisst ihr ALLE, unterscheiden sich sehr stark von ihrem Einsatzzweck und Gebrauch her!... 

Also bleibts bitte locker und net alles so bierernst nehmen!

 (auch vo mir net)


----------



## trek 6500 (2. Mai 2010)

@female ..doch , wenn jemand mir meine meinung beschneiden will, werd´ich schon ein wenig giftig .... aber nu´woll´n wir doch lieber wieder friedlich werden .....


----------



## jjules (2. Mai 2010)

@ Schnurz,
Glückwunsch. Hab mir vor nicht all zu langer Zeit mein 1. Fahrrad seit meinem letzten Jugendrad gekauft, auch ein Cube, ein Acid. Hab dann genau dasselbe gemacht, nämlich die Gabel ausgetauscht. 

Ich wünsch dir ganz viel Spaß & schöne Erlebnisse mit dem neuen Bike. Lass dich nur nicht entmutigen wenn mal was nicht gleich klappt. Lg


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. Mai 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> nett- aber wenn du beim fahren die stütze nur so minimal draussen hast , ist der rahmen noch immer zu gross,,,,



Da ich kein Riese bin, ist auch bei mir die Sattelstütze nicht sonderlich weit draussen und auch ich fahr den Sattel auf gleicher Höhe wie den Lenker. Sattelüberhöhrung ist was für Racer  Und ich bilde mir ein, nicht so ganz schlecht unterwegs zu sein. Es gibt auch Leute, die nicht gern mit fast durchgestreckten Knien padalieren.

Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnurz (3. Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank für eure Glückwünsche und ich denke und hoffe, dass ich mit meinem neuen Rad viel Spaß haben werden. (Auch wenn ich mich am Wochenende gleich das erste Mal auf die Nase gelegt habe, aber das gehört wohl dazu )
Aber ich finde, dass ihr euch nicht streiten müsst, nur weil ich evtl. (noch) etwas komisch auf meinem Mountainbike sitze. Pfadfinderin hat recht, ich bin auch ziemlich klein und mag es nicht mit durchgestreckten Knien zu fahren


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. Mai 2010)

Stimmt, gehört dazu. Wichtig ist nur, dass man immer weiß, warum´s einen gewaffelt hat, dann kann man einen Sturz auch gut wegstecken und verarbeiten. Meist ist es schlimmer, jemandem beim Stürzen zuzusehen, als selber auf der Nase zu liegen. Hast dir hoffentlich nicht weh getan?


----------



## Schnurz (3. Mai 2010)

Nur ein blaues Knie und ne leichte Abschürfung am Oberschenkel, also nicht so schlimm...Bin in ne Fahrrinne eines Traktors geraten und habe meinen Lenker leider nicht ruhig genug gehalten, dass ich dann weggerutscht bin...Naja, passiert


----------



## MelleD (3. Mai 2010)

Aus sowas lernt man einfach, passiert noch einiges dummes  Glaub mir


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. Mai 2010)

Ja, ich hab auch eine Bulldogspurphobie! ;-) Für die Städter analog die Straßenbahnschiene. Lieber eine steile Schotterrinne runter...


----------



## barbarissima (3. Mai 2010)

Hübsches Bike  mir gefällt das Blau sehr gut  
Wünsche dir viele schöne Touren ganz viel Spaß beim biken


----------



## Schnurz (3. Mai 2010)

Ich hoffe mal, dass da keine Phobie draus wird - beim nächsten Mal sollte ich vielleicht ein bisschen mehr aufpassen 

@ barbarissima: Vielen Dank, ich find das blau auch total schick


----------



## apoptygma (3. Mai 2010)

Schnurz schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, dass da keine Phobie draus wird - beim nächsten Mal sollte ich vielleicht ein bisschen mehr aufpassen
> 
> @ barbarissima: Vielen Dank, ich find das blau auch total schick




Ach was....ich bin heute beim Basic-Training mit nem Vereinskollegen beim umme Säulen rumfahren und Gewicht verlagern vor eine selbige gefahren, einmal komplett umgekippt, weil ich die Klickis noch dran hatte und damit das rumstehen üben wollte und nicht schnell genug raus kam. Und als ich Tatzen montiert habe, hab ich mir beim ersten geglückten Mini-Bunny mit der linken Pedale das SChienbein nen wenig gelöchert.

Vor 2 Wochen bin ich in nem Schlammloch steckengeblieben und hab mich nach rechts geschlagen, da war dann das halbe Bein rechts blau ;-)

Tut schon fast alles nicht mehr weh ;-)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht sollten wir einen Sturz- / Verletzungsfred aufmachen, um die Anfänger hier so richtig zu motivieren? ;-)


----------



## Schnurz (4. Mai 2010)

Naja, Stürze gehören halt dazu  
Solange es nur bei ein paar blauen Flecken und Abschürfungen bleibt ist es doch halb so schlimm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (4. Mai 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir einen Sturz- / Verletzungsfred aufmachen, um die Anfänger hier so richtig zu motivieren? ;-)


 
Hehe, bin ich voll für. Alles dokumentiert, von blauen Flecken über Abschürfungen bis hin zu echt miesen Sachen.
Habt ihr den Typen gesehen, der sich seine Bremse in die Hand gehauen hat? :würg:


----------



## trek 6500 (4. Mai 2010)

..sah echt übel aus ----


----------



## Deleted168745 (4. Mai 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Hehe, bin ich voll für. Alles dokumentiert, von blauen Flecken über Abschürfungen bis hin zu echt miesen Sachen.
> Habt ihr den Typen gesehen, der sich seine Bremse in die Hand gehauen hat? :würg:


 
das war wirklich...poh...abartig...

aber der, der seinen Unterarm im Emostyle durch die Pedalpins gezogen hat, hat auch nen Preis verdient...


----------

